# [VBA/Excel] Zugriff auf SQL-Server (MSDE)



## Julian Maicher (11. August 2004)

Hi,

ich möchte aus Excel (mit VBA) auf einen SQL-Server (MSDE) zugreifen.
Eine ODBC-DAtenquelle habe ich bereits angelegt.

In Access habe ich immer folgenden Code benutzt um auf die Access-Tabellen zuzugreifen:

```
Dim cn As New ADODB.Connection
Dim cmd As New ADODB.Command
    
Set cn = Application.CurrentProject.Connection
    
cmd.ActiveConnection = cn
cmd.CommandText = "INSERT INTO ..."
    
cmd.Execute
```
Kann ich den weiterhin benutzen, oder muss ich das jetzt komplett anders machen?
Ich, als Unwissender, würde jetzt sagen, dass ich nur "Set cn = ..." ändern muss, jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung was da hin muss, um eine SQL-Server Verbindung zu öffnen.

Danke schonmal,

suye


----------



## Alex F. (11. August 2004)

du musst eigentlich nur noch den Connection string füllen und die Connection öffnen 

das geht am einfachsten über ein Adodc (irgendwo auf eine Form legen)
rechtsklick eigenschaften 
Verbindungszeichenfolge verwenden
erstellen
Provider wählen (MS-Sql-Server oder so ähnlich)
unter advanced die eigenschaften (read and write usw. festlegen) 

und wenn du die Connection mit dem adodc erstellen konntest
hast du in dem Fenster unter "Verbindungszeichenfolge verwenden"
deinen Connectionstring 

Gruß bb


----------

